# Bones



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I found a butcher who sells bones for dogs. I expected knuckle type bones but instead my husband brings back what looks like beef rib bones and have a lot of fat on them. They are about 6-8" long. Are they safe to give to a 6-month puppy? I have my doubts but figured I would ask anyway. I should have gone and picked them up.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

If they are raw, yes. He may be able to eat the whole thing.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I am really surprised to see that they are safe. I figured with the fat it would be bad like marrow bones because it could give them the runs.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

It might. Depends on the dog. But you could always take a kitchen knife and remove most of the fat from them if you are concerned, and then give the remaining bone to the dog to chew on.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

we give tyson soup bones..we just boil the meat off and give him the bone. they dont splinter so they're safe. he loves them and chews them up in about a weeks time


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

We get big femur bones from my wifes cousin that owns a butcher shop, yes it has meat still connected to it but our dogs here love them. I would be concerned with them if they were cooked due to splinters. Most butcher shops have access to these type of bones.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I give mine rib bones, they love them and chew on them quite often. You can cut off some of the fat, but generally they are no where as rich as a marrow bone. Next time see if he can get some neck bones. My dogs love these and they are soft enough for the dogs to "consume" - with the pups it takes longer. These are also very lean meat.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I gave her one and she liked it. lol. I got a little concerned and took the bone away when she started to get close to eating chunks off the end. I'll have to ask the butcher for something else a bit more durable.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2we give tyson soup bones..we just boil the meat off and give him the bone. they dont splinter so they're safe. he loves them and chews them up in about a weeks time


You really want to avoid any cooked bones of any kind. They are much more brittle and can be dangerous. They like them more when they're raw anyway!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

DHau, don't worry if your puppy gets some chunks off the rib bones. I feed raw rib bones and other meaty bones to my dog all the time, and she does great with them. Eating bones is a good source of calcium and other minerals for a young dog. And they get the minerals they need in just the right combination. They have very strong stomach acids that can dissolve and digest the bone. This is only true if the bone is raw, cooking them changes their composition, and as others said, can be brittle and a dangerous.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidDHau, don't worry if your puppy gets some chunks off the rib bones. I feed raw rib bones and other meaty bones to my dog all the time, and she does great with them. Eating bones is a good source of calcium and other minerals for a young dog. And they get the minerals they need in just the right combination. They have very strong stomach acids that can dissolve and digest the bone. This is only true if the bone is raw, cooking them changes their composition, and as others said, can be brittle and a dangerous.


Ditto! And you don't want to feed those big, durable shin bones or marrow bones bc of their potential to break the dogs teeth! Ribs are very safe and easily digested, but neckbones should be fine too.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: lcht2we give tyson soup bones..we just boil the meat off and give him the bone. they dont splinter so they're safe. he loves them and chews them up in about a weeks time
> ...


hmm..well there not really cooked..all that really happens when boiling it in water is makeing the meat soft so we can cut it off..i thought about giving it to him raw but thought that it wouldnt be good for him


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

HI,
The last tie I picked up Della's food, I purchased a bag of bones. (Primal). the dog and gnawed that thing clean. 

I also give her stuffed peanut butter bones and some other completely edible bone.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Mine get raw rib bones all the time as well.

I do occasionally hack some of the extra fat off, depending on how much there is on the bone they are getting.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

whatever your going to be giving for bones i would definitely be around to supervise. all dogs digest and eat bones differently.

my older dog never could tolerate any raw bones, the fat/marrow/pieces made him deathly sick.

i stay away from them in this house, more than one of my dogs has gotten sick deathly sick on these types of bones. i guess all you can do is try giving them once or twice, and if they don't agree with them, then you'll know.

debbie


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

mine love marrow bones. Freeze them and give frozen.

If they cause the runs, scoop out some of the marrow before you give it to them.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2
> hmm..well there not really cooked..all that really happens when boiling it in water is makeing the meat soft so we can cut it off..i thought about giving it to him raw but thought that it wouldnt be good for him


Leave that meat on, and give it raw. It is the way their bodies are designed to eat meat. I have heard of cases where doge do not do well with it, but I have never actually seen one. My dogs eat every possible meat source i can find inexpensively


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

yeah, the raw meat is fine, but if the bones have alot of fat on them, some dogs do get pretty sick on that. i have seen it a few times with some of my dogs. maybe if a dog is started out from early on fats they get used to it, although fat doesn't digest well anyway. but, hey, dogs are carnivores so maybe they digest it differently, minus a very few that can't tolerate it.

debbie


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

After reading all of this, I still have a question. I never give my dogs bones because I have heard that they are not good for them- they they can break and splinter and can cause obstructions/tears in their stomach- is this not true? Even if they are raw?


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Raw bones don't splinter, they become brittle with cooking. Most bones are safe to give your dog raw---either as a toy (a so called "recreational" bone) or as food. The only possible exception might be the leg bones of a cow--they are super hard (designed to hold up a cow!) so a very vigorous chewer might run the risk of breaking a tooth. Most dogs could gnaw on it with no issue, however. 

If you want to give you dog an occasional bone for fun and tooth cleaning, a raw turkey neck is entirely safe--the dog will consume the whole thing.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks! A friend of mine mentioned that she gives her dogs rib bones, and I cringed, but I am really glad I read this post now as I know that my dogs would love something to chew on like this.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

We never give our girls any kind of turkey or chicken bones because of splintering, but we do buy them ham bones at the pet store and the vet's office, they love them...so far no problems with them, but then again we only give them to them as treats every once in a while!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

JennefieKY, *Raw* turkey and chicken bones are fine for dogs - they do not splinter unless they are cooked. But, even though you have had no problem so far, ham bones are cooked plus they are brined and dogs do not need to eat salty food - many like it but it is not good for them. 

I do give our dogs a very small amount of ham meat to aid in them swallowing medication if needed but I would not recommend ham bones for any dog. You may continue to be lucky with your dogs but .... if it goes wrong .... it can have expensive if not fatal consequences.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I'll just chime in my agreement with Qyn. RAW poultry bones are safe--despite the widespread assumption to the contray. They are probably the softest, safest bones you could give a dog.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

I had been feeding Gunner raw chicken meat not the bones for quite awhile.
After much thought and delay on my part I finally fed him chicken bone and all. Of course he loved it and there was no problems what so ever.


----------

